# Hello From BC, Canada



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

well first of all welcome!! Are you ready to own a horse on your own? Will you be taking lessons or your just relearning on your own? How exciting!! What breed and age of horse are you getting?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's great! Have fun posting.


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> well first of all welcome!! Are you ready to own a horse on your own? Will you be taking lessons or your just relearning on your own? How exciting!! What breed and age of horse are you getting?




I'm not ready yet to own a horse because I have to get fencing and a shelter up. I'll be taking some natural horsemanship classes. I think it's a good idea to take some classes to make sure my basic knowledge is sound. I've been watching some Perelli (sp?) work with horses on youtube and I love the connection btw the horses and the riders I see. There is a place about an hour and half from me that teaches on those principles.

I'm thinking Quarter horse five years old about 15hh. I have a four and a five year old who would like to ride to. So the disposition is more important then breed to me. 

I'm so excited though I can't wait. We will be doing the fencing this summer, still though I just feel like I should wait till next spring and do some riding between now and then so I'm not so green when I get him/her.

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares. Of course I'm biased, but a think QH/Paints have the sweetest dispositions....ours absolutely love kids.


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Welcome from the Paint mares. Of course I'm biased, but a think qh/Paints have the sweetest dispositions....ours absolutely love kids.



I love Paints too, I love all the colors actually how does one choose? 


*waves* at buckaroo2010


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Jazzy.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

no worries


----------

